# Killer Root Beer Mug!



## RIBottleguy (Dec 21, 2015)

It was another day of laboring at the giant town dump.  Much to my dismay I didn't find a single good soda or milk, which is almost always guaranteed in this dump.  We did have a spectacular cave in, with two boulders weighing a couple hundred pounds each leading the way.  After three hours, I was about to call it a day, but decided to pick at a thin vein near the top of the dump.  I uncovered some kind of pottery mug, and saw it had the handle attached.  When I pulled it I almost fell over.  It was a marked root beer mug!  
It predated the rest of the dump by about 20 years.  There was plaster inside it, so my guess is that someone reused it in their workshop for a while.

One of the big boulders, and the mug!


----------



## Ace (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice find


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 21, 2015)

That mug is super nice. Great find, congratulations


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome find!!


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 21, 2015)

Worcester, Massachusetts?


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 21, 2015)

That is a killer! Is it from RI?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 21, 2015)

Hall & Lyon started in Mass, but they opened their main store in Providence, RI.  It was advertised as the largest drug store building in the US.  I'm going to say it's from RI.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 21, 2015)

That's a great mug, graphics are sharp! Glad the handle still intact. I got one, with much less effort , my daughter bought it at a estate sale, and brought it over! Ever find a Hall and Lyon root beer bottle?Good luck!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 21, 2015)

Good enough to drink beer from!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey! I saw that mug somewhere


----------



## sandchip (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, you ain't joking!  Killer all over!  Got a pic showing the handle?


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Dec 22, 2015)

I once had a root beer mug collection and I never heard of or saw one of these. I suspect it is likely worth a couple hundred or more, but priceless if I dug it up, as it would find a spot of honor in my collection of oddities. The shape & style remind me of the earlier Villeroy & Boch Mettlach from Germany mugs that made the earlier Hires mugs. Also that rim is also indicative of an earlier style, say late 1880's. SUPER nice find! Jack


----------



## kleinkaliber (Dec 22, 2015)

I hadn't yet bothered to sign up since the forum change had taken place, but after seeing your mug I got it done just so I could say... that is SICK!!! Top shelf find!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  I will get a picture of the handle up soon.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry Taylor, I got to see if this works.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2015)

THANK YOU JOSH.!!! I never would have figured that out without a manual. :fireworks:


----------



## sandchip (Dec 23, 2015)

What an awesome find.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 23, 2015)

That is a very sweet find. It will display nicely.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 23, 2015)

Definitely top shelf material!!!!!   NICE...


----------

